

Apple Warms Up to Hackers, Plans Presentation at Black Hat - czr80
http://go.bloomberg.com/tech-blog/2012-07-24-apple-warms-up-to-hackers-plans-presentation-at-black-hat/

======
adjwilli
Apple owes a lot of its comeback to hackers and open source advocates. It's
good to see them participating.

They certainly need to maintain goodwill with open source hackers to continue
succeeding. Their current locked-down culture seems somewhat antithetical.

I would argue however that that same locked-down culture is actual the logical
outcome of the security ideal hackers promote.

~~~
czr80
"I would argue however that that same locked-down culture is actual the
logical outcome of the security ideal hackers promote."

Why do you say that? It sounds like you're suggesting that "security through
obscurity" is the logical end goal, but that seems to be at complete odds with
the normal "full disclosure" mode most security researchers promote.

